# [SOLVED] Nowy Kernel

## mcpayek

Witam. Znowu małe pytanie, na które nigdzie nie moge znaleść odpowiedzi.

Otóż po skompilowaniu jądra tworzy się plik bzImage, który należy przekopiować do /boot. Czy to wystarczy, czy powinienem jeszcze zmienić coś w ustawieniach gruba, aby mieć nowy kernel. Standardowo po instalacji miałem genkernel 2.6.17, jednak chcąc korzystać z 2.6.22, po emerge -Du world skompilowałem sobie wszystko dokładnie z tych gentoo-sources 2.6.22 i przekopiowałem bzImage.

wiem, że pytanie troche głupie, ale kto pyta nie błądzi  :Smile: Last edited by mcpayek on Wed Oct 03, 2007 5:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *mcpayek wrote:*   

> Otóż po skompilowaniu jądra tworzy się plik bzImage, który należy przekopiować do /boot. Czy to wystarczy, czy powinienem jeszcze zmienić coś w ustawieniach gruba, aby mieć nowy kernel.

 

To zależy od tego, jak nazywa się plik nowej wersji jądra w "/boot" i jaki jest pierwszy argument polecenia "kernel" w pliku "/boot/grub/menu.lst".

W celu automatyzacji kopiowania tego pliku można używać `make install`, które kopiuje m. in. ten plik, nazywając go zawsze "/boot/vmlinuz".

Wystarczy wtedy mieć stałe ustawienie "kernel /boot/vmlinuz ..." w "/boot/grub/menu.lst".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## mcpayek

No więc właśnie - tak robiłem, ale system nie chce się bootować z tak ustawionego gruba:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 20
> ...

 

tzn bootoje się, gdy wybiore genkernela, ale przy 2 opcji (vmlinuz utworzone przez make install) nie bardzo, w czasie uruchamiania pokazuje błąd

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

 

mam NFS i SATA wkompilowane w jądro

mój układ partycji:

sda1 - win xp

sda2 - IMB recovery

sda5 - swap

sda6 - /boot

sda7 - /

----------

## acei

 *Quote:*   

> i SATA wkompilowane w jądro

 

Zapewne nie wkompilowałeś wszystkich opcji.

Włóż płytę live i po lsmod zobacz jakie moduły się ładują.

----------

## caruso

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda7 
```

 zamienić na 

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 doscsi 
```

lub "czyste":

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-gentoo-r5
```

----------

## mcpayek

A więc tak:

po zrobieniu lsmod zaznaczyłem potrzebne opcje - nie pomogło. Zaznaczyłem więc wszystkie opcje - też nie pomogło. Potem zastosowałem się do porady caruso - coś się rudzyło  :Very Happy:  tzn. teraz dochodzi do momentu:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No filesystem could mount root: <lista>
> 
> 

 

przy czym warto zauważyć, że ext2,ext3,reiserfs,jfs,xfs mam pozaznaczane.

po prostu nie mam pomysłu, a fakt, że sporo czasu zajmuje mi uczelnia nie pomaga, także byłbym Wam bardzo wdzięczny za dalszą pomoc "noobkowi"  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Dagger

well wyszyscy sie uczymy caly czas, wiec nie masz co czuc sie osamotniony  :Smile: 

proponowalbyl zaczac od

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## mcpayek

OK, dziaisj kumpel na uczelni postawił mi nowe jądro, tak, że się uruchamia wszystko  :Smile:  także dzięki za pomoc

Inna sprawa jest taka, że teraz troche komp muli :/ nie za bardzo wiem, czego to wina, procek leci na maksymalnej częstotliwości, więc to nie wina oszczędzania energii.

Tak wogóle chyba on po prostu dyski jako ATA widzi, nie jako sata, bo wymaga podania wszędzie hda, także w fstab.

Edit:OK, poradziłem sobie w oparciu o https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-577443.html

dzięki za pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

